# Finnegan's new title!!!!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Red finished his URX title this weekend!!!

The URX title is the UKC equivalent of the AKC/CKC RAE title. A dog must have a qualifying score in both an advanced level and an excellent level run in the same trial to earn one leg towards this title. Upon successfully completing 10 legs, the dog is awarded the URX title. 

Finnegan has made me one proud Bijou Mom yet again!!! 

Whoo Hoo!!!!!!

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!! You must be so proud!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow. I don't know who looks prouder there, Finny or the "Bijou Mom"!!! Great job. How very very impressive. I think you should start a column or something, giving advice on how to title your dogs!!!!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Such a handsome man!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Congratulations, Finnegan & cavon!!*_ roud:

Your big* red *Bijou boy is a such a winner! He's earned himself a big steak dinner!! :eat:  You two are just unstoppable, and so_ awesome!! :adore:_Great to see all the time you spend training (and having fun!) recognized yet again. Way to go, Finnegan!:clap2:
:highfive2::cheers::elephant::humble:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL Chagall's mom gets the prize for the most emoticons in one post! CUTE!

Congratulations to Finnegan and his mama!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Great news .. big congrats!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment for you both!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You and Finnegan are just amazing!................I get exhausted just reading his titles! Hahaha!!!! A big congratulations to you and Finnegan AGAIN!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How very nice for you two. Congratulations!!!! I know it isn't easy to do that title having done it myself (x2). The thing that traditional obedience folks don't appreciate about rally is that you never really know what you have to do until you get to the trial and get a look at the judge's course maps. It could be any combination of 15 or more out of a possibility of about 50 different things. Even though you can talk to help the dog more than in regular obedience, at least there you know exactly what the exercises are and if you are in novice, open a or utility a you even know what order the exercises will come in.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL exactly at the last AKC trial Angela kept looking at the pattern map and going I have never done a diagonal like that. Then Brenda and I were actually having to look up some of the signs to figure out what they meant BEFORE she took her dog in. Grin the offset figure 8 was confusing Brenda and Brad had to explain it to her about three times before it sunk in. Brad's dog Taylor decided she had never learned the down command and they had two down signs, down while heeling, and down walk around your dog....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

outwest said:


> LOL Chagall's mom gets the prize for the most emoticons in one post! CUTE!
> 
> Congratulations to Finnegan and his mama!


Good thing Chagall's Mom didn't try for one emoticon for each title, we would all be blinded!

Very impressive Finnegan and his mama. You must be truly poetry in motion to watch. What will be your next goal?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Good thing Chagall's Mom didn't try for one emoticon for each title, we would all be blinded


 :lol: (Now why didn't I think of that?!) :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for you kind words! So true about rally looking easy, but being tricky sometimes. I have seen many dogs suddenly forget the word SIT in the ring and my big guy has done some pretty exceptional "poodle zooming" on occasion. LOL!! 

What's next? Well, next week we are off to the AKC Wine Country shows in the NY Finger Lakes region to do some rally, obedience and lure coursing!

We have been doing a lot of training this year, so hopefully we will have some new titles from different sports to report next summer!!

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Finnegan could be in the dictionary description of poodles as the versatile working dog. I am finding it hard enough to balance AKC obedience, rally, tracking and agility along with CPE agility. I honestly don't know how you find the time or keep all the rules straight in your head for all the different things the two of you do together!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah thanks, Catherine. There is a story as to why Finnegan and I strive to compete successfully in as many venues as possible - that is, besides my inherent competitiveness...LOL!!!

Once upon a time, a dog person told me that I would never be able to accomplish anything with Finnegan, that he wasn't a good dog. Well, that was like waving a red flag in front of my eyes and I vowed right then that I would do everything I could to prove that person wrong and to prove the quality of my Big Red Bijou Poodle. 

At some point in time, I plan on hanging all of Finnegan's rosettes on a wall - and at this point he has well over a hundred, because besides earning the titles, he has earned class placements and rosettes in each along the way, and having a photo of us all dolled up taken. I will then send that photo to this person with a note attached saying simply, _*"YOU WERE WRONG!"*_

I believe in the saying that living well is the best revenge. My dog is pretty well known along the east coast as one of the winningest poodles. I have had AKC judges ask me why I wasn't showing him. I have been ordering something for him on line and during a conversation with the vendor, she suddenly said to me, "Hey! Your dog is the big red poodle I have heard has been winning everything!" LOL!!

Also, over the time that Finnegan has been showing and competing, I have come to learn that the person who said we would never achieve anything is generally greatly disliked in the dog fancy and that the name is usually greeted with a roll of the eyes and "ugh not that nut bar..."

But really, I owe them a thank you, because although I always wanted to try performance events with Finnegan, they pushed me to achieve even more than I would have ever thought possible. *AND, we're not nearly done yet!!!!*


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You go girl!:cheers2: Lily and I will never be done either. If she gets to a point (hard to imagine now) that she doesn't want to jump full height anymore we can go down to preferred in agility and we will just do rally, but we will always work together. It is so enriching to our relationship to do the things we do together. I know you "get it."


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

And I just know that one day we will get our timing right and trial our poodles together!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Somehow I think even without that cruel comment you would have gone on to excel with Finnegan but I am sure it makes your success even sweeter. What is even better is that you are known for all your successes with Finnegan while the doubter seems to be widely known as a sourpuss. I so admire that you never rest on your laurels but always are striving to your next goal. I would love to cheer you on. I hope you will let me know if you are ever competing in my area.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just realized that I know your judge. She was at the akc trial in Binghamton in July with her lovely black spoo. We crated together and had a very nice weekend.

I also meant to say in my last post that I think it is sad when people officially retire relatively young (7-8 year olds) and healthy dogs, because the handlers decide that they are done with the titles that matter to them, or because they are working the next dog.

And yes, we will meet somewhere I am sure. Good luck in Romulus. We will be close to home for the most part until Springfield in November.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is Fantastic!! Finnigan is one smart boy and oh, so handsome too! Congratulations!!
Kisses & licks from the Girls!! :kiss: :kiss:


----------

